# New to goats.  Constipation?



## jenlynn4 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf girls 1 and 2 years old and they both seem to be standing out there with thier backs slightly hunched looking like they may be constipated... I did just add loose minerals allong with the mineral block I had out there?  Could this be causeing any trouble?  I have to go to work now so I wont have time to observe them till 4 pm.  I will call my husband to tell him to watch them to see what and how much they are going to the bathroom but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated... Could it be that they need wormed?   I just dont know since I am new to them.  Thank you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 17, 2013)

I cant say I have ever noticed that after putting out loose minerals, but sounds like stomach upset and bloat.  You can give them 1 teaspoon baking soda each, mixed in a little warm water and squirted into the back of their mouth.  

I guess another possibility is the loose minerals are causing a release of worms, and causing some possible problems with stomach upset. 

I have had a couple goats get pretty runny blackish looking poop after putting fresh loose minerals out.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Poops look fine and normal... I am wonderring about worms now.  It is time to worm them so I will do that tonight and watch them closely.  Shold i also give them the bakeing soda?  They are acting more normal now.    Myabe I am just makeing somehting out of nothing since I am new.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

You really should not be worming them on any kind of schedule, but rather should get a test done to determine what type of parasite, if any, you need to treat so that you don't breed resistant parasites and waste your money on wrong or unneeded meds.


----------

